# What is your name...



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

...and do you like it? Is there a story on how you got it?

Mine is Emily and I HATE it!! (as if it can get any worse, I was named after an old Mac Davis song called Emily Suzanne)

My older daughter, Mackenzie, wants to be called Elizabeth. In fact, we were at the vet one day and the other kids mother referred to Mackenzie as Elizabeth and I just looked at her. She asked if that wasnt my daughters name and I said no. Mackenzie had told her and her daughters that her name was Elizabeth. At 6yo she is using an alias.

My baby is named Dharma (Mackenzie's choice). When I had her, Kenzie got to come in first (after my husband) and got to choose her name from Dharma, Harlequin, Gwen or Jacinda. (Jacinda was my favorite). It has taken some time for me to get used to the name Dharma.

Mandalay was another choice we had for the baby, but Mackenzie made it clear that she was not going to choose that one, so I gave it to the puppy when we got her while I was pregnant...I am glad, too...it fits her. I know it would have been strange for a baby anyway, but I loved the name Mandalay for some reason...maybe cuz it is different and unique.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

My name is Lin. I'm so incognito, huh? Its ok, lol. I like it, don't love it or hate it. I hate no one spelling it right... lol. I have more strong feelings about my last name.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

My name is Päivi... with the umlaut over the A... I am from Finland and it is a Finnish name obviously... has no meaning to it, as far as I know.. the funniest thing is that my Mom and DAd were gonna name me "Lea" but my Mom said that well that could be spelled either "Lea OR Leea"... and then the poor thing would always have to spell her name, and specify if it is with ONE or TWO E's...
well guess what.. since I moved here, I STILL have to spell my name and it is WAY more difficult than Lea or Leea would be...LOL!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

lol. Ok because of your story I'm going to go into more detail than I was going to.... My full name was Lindsey. My mom wanted to name me Nicole Lindsey, but hated nicknames and didnt want me going by Nikki so she swapped it to Lindsey Nicole. And I always went by Lin







its REALLY funny because if my name was Nicole I'd use Nicole. I really hate my full name (have some reasons though) and a while back finally had a legal name change so I would never have to mess with Drs offices and such saying "I'm sorry we need to use your LEGAL name."


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

well my name is Dawn 
Its ok I guess but when people spell it the DON I get aggravated


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I am the youngest of 8 kids in a Catholic family. I am the ONLY girl whose name doesn't start with Mary.









Although I have a rather normal name I'm always having to spell it. Most people spell it Lori or Laurie.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My name is Tracy.
I have never liked it but don't hate it either. I DO dislike the spelling. Since it is a name for guys OR girls, I get a LOT of mail to Mr Tracy... Since ALL men I have seen with the name have it spelled Tracy. But a lot of times with women it is Traci, Tracie, or Tracey. So I am constantly having to spell it for people.

The fact that I get mail that says "Mr." is the reason I feel bad for babies that get a name that can be used for either boys or girls. It also seems like a lot of parents don't take into consideration how likely it is that the child will be teased in school because of their name. 

When I was born, my Mom wanted to name me Stephanie, my idiot dads choice was "Suzy". My mom said ABSOLUTELY NOT! Tracy was the compromise. There were 3 of us with the same first name in my grade in high school. We were all female, but our names were all spelled differently. 

My sisters, (that happen to be 18 and 20 years YOUNGER than me.) are "Toni" and "Lacy". Everyone KNOWS they are girls, Either by the spelling in Tonis case, or by the name in Lacys case.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't say my name is just okay. I hate my name, always did. Of course now that I'm starting to run into more people with the same name it makes me feel a little better. Wanda is not a name I would name one of my kids.

Of course my name does stand out as not being one you hear all the time.

My oldest daughter I named Jennifer, low and behold every other girl in the hospital at that time was named Jennifer.

Same thing when my daughter Ashley was born. Every girl born was named Ashley in that same hospital.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like my name Nicole. My mom was close to naming me Nikki, but instead decided to use it as a nickname and not as my legal name, which was a good choice, but almost everyone I know calls me Nikki anyways. I was almost a Rachel and a Jessica though, but I like Nicole the best, I knew way to many Jessica's & Rachels in school. I've got one name for DH & I's future children, Ashley, love it. I also like Alexander, but we'll see. His parents already mentioned to keep their family names in there, but since I already took on his last name, I think thats up to us to decide. (They are all James, Johns, Davids and Josephs, nothing wrong with that, but I don't like it, it gets confusing when you have more than one!)


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

My mother had to always be different. She said she would name the baby after my dad's mom. Her name is Cora Etta Casaday.

What to do? She combined the first and middle names, dropped the "a"s and came up with Corette....my first name. 

50+ years of "what's your name".....Clorette....Collette...Claudette...you name it!

I finally solved the problem (when I was a sales rep and customers MUST remember your name!)....I tell everybody that it's Corvette without the "v". Everybody gets it. LOL

Don't particularly like it....or hate it....it's a non issue. I got used to people not really knowing what my name is..


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

My name is Nicole and I like my name. I mainly go by Nicky, but Nicole is my legal name. When my mom was growing up she would always use the play name Nicole when she was playing house and said that would be her first daughter's name. I was her first daughter, so I was blessed with the name Nicole







I believe it means Victory for the People. So a nice strong name.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

I named my youngest Nicole. It does mean strength and victory. She hates it when I call her Nicky or Nick... I had other names in the running, Scarlett, Zoe but DH said they were too out there. I wish I had at least used Scarlett as her middle name though!

My mom had a thing going on with all of us girls...we all had a first name that ended in "A" and an Irish middle name...

Sheila Gail
Sandra Maire
Pamela Erin
Cynthia Alison


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

My name is Najah, it means Success. There is an English verison of my name, but I absolutely hate it and NEVER EVER EVER let anyone call me it (It is Jean). 

When I was younger I hated my name, I wanted a simple name such as Emily or Jen or Jessica. My mother told me, they thought I was going to be a boy and had the name Christopher picked out for, so I was surprised I was not named Christina. 

I think the one thing I have a problem with is the way people pronounce my name. Some reason people like to call me Nadia or Nadean or Najda. I have 2 version on how people pronounce my name: the way my family does and the way my friends, co-workers and acquaintance people do. My family pronounces my name with a short "a" sound and other people pronounce it with a longer "a" it makes it sound more french. I learned this is how I should just introduce myself (it makes my life a little easier and I don't have people saying to me "how do you pronounce it again?")

Now that I am older I appreciate my name more, especially knowing I was named after my aunt.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

My name is ok. To popular for me to really like it. But I can say I don't hate it.
When it came to my kids we really didn't want anything on the top of the list. Ran into the same problem as kleinenHain. Hailey was named after Haley's comet but I wanted a different spelling... That year her name came close to the top 10.
Lilie's name wasn't in the top 50 either when I picked her name. But it quickly rose on the charts. At least she will always have a different spelling that I hope she will admire. We choose the spelling since we are of German heritage and her being born in Germany.
Bo was DH's pick. I wouldn't let him be named Odin. While everyone knows the name, not many people use it.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: maxismomI named my youngest Nicole. It does mean strength and victory. She hates it when I call her Nicky or Nick... I had other names in the running, Scarlett, Zoe but DH said they were too out there. I wish I had at least used Scarlett as her middle name though!


My mom also calls me "Pat" because when I was little, she'd always sing "Nick Nack Patty Wack" and then it shortened to calling me Pat







Of course I get the other nicknames "Nick at Nite" "Nickelodeon" "Nick Nack"


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

I hate my name and also why my mother named me Betsy. It is not short for Elizabeth and I was named after a car. Who names their kid after a car and who really names their cars?!?! She told me the car was reliable and when I was born she said she knew I would be reliable and good person. Well at least she got that part right. My brother and sister at least have normal names, David & Lisa.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KCandMace To popular for me to really like it.


I know that...I cannot go to a store without hearing 6 mothers calling out to their children "Emily", "Emily", "Emily". ARGH!! I am constantly turning around to see who is calling me. 

It seems 50% of the girls under age 8 and over age 80 are named Emily.


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

My name is Rhonda, and it's just...ok. I don't really like it, but then again it isn't a name you come across often. My mom like the actress Rhonda Fleming, so that's how she came up with the name.

Of course, the Beach Boys like it too......So that's kind of cool!! Can you guess how many times people have sung THAT song to me?


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: maxismomI named my youngest Nicole. It does mean strength and victory. She hates it when I call her Nicky or Nick


Yeah, my family calls me Nick for short. The funny thing is that my husbands name is Nick. His family called him Nicky when he was younger and his grandmother still did before she passed. We always get confused because we never know who our family is talking to, me or my husband.







So now we are "boy Nick" and "girl Nick" or "Nick Squared".


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My name is Kathy - bet that was hard to figure!!!

Actually it is Kathleen and I have TWO middle names cause they could not decide which one to use. So my name is Kathleen Anna Bridget (maiden name Lee, married name Woodbury). The two middle names are after both of my grandmothers.

Just try to put your legal signature Kathleen Anna Bridget Woodbury on any document. Does not fit, not ever gonna fit! 

I used to hate my name but over time I have seen the uniqueness of it and my parents chose it for me. They must have loved it so I do too. It was really unsettling to hear my mother bellow KATHLEEN ANNA BRIDGET...... and I KNEW I was REALLY in hot water!

My dad's nickname for me was Pinky and he was the only one to call me that. I miss him calling me that.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i voted - love my name, however it took awhile for me to get to that point.

my name is…..

it was "confirmed" thru ultra sound more than once that i was a boy, so my mother chose to name me after her later father Charles. she was unable to deliver any of us naturally so with a due date of august 9th she was hoping to have the opportunity of scheduling my c section on august 11th - her fathers birthday. well that plan worked out except for the surprise ending of course that i was a girl...

she scrambled for a name, then she remembered a week prior talking to a guy from Köln Germany which is where her best girlfriend of third grade moved to california from... and voila!

Köln became extremely difficult to understand and pronounce, so by school age the spelling was changed (which people still attempt to butcher).

now that my mother has passed, in a form of tradition, i'm giving my daughter the name Evan after my mother. the first boy will be a jr and if we're blessed with a third child, i like Roman (b), Eden (g), Addison (g), Tilden(g or b), Grayson (b), Phoenix (g), Hunter (g or b) and Delaney (g).


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Never have particularly liked my name "Anne" And with the "e" on the end (English spelling) you wouldn't believe how many people call me Annie...

As an aside, My son's name is Thomas Ian.. always called Ian since his Dad's name is Thomas..

Well, we moved when Ian was in the first grade. Soon thereafter, teacher called me to say how rude Ian was. Seems he didn't answer when she called him. 

Now feature me stewing and wondering what negative repercussions my little guy must be feeling from our move...

I said, "really? What do you think is going on?? 

Teacher --" All I know is I can call "_Thomas"_ until I'm blue in the face and he just ignores me."

Well that explained it... seems Ian had decided he wanted to be called Thomas but never mentioned it to me.. and since it's legitimately his first name, teacher automatically called him Thomas.

Next day she called him Ian and problem was solved.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i was named after my dad..thats the story


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well Growing up I was always called Donny and Marie, cause my middle name is Marie. 
My parents really loved me. My mother told me she was hoping for a boy she wanted to name me Michael (if I was a boy) and she have a Michael and Michelle makes me feel good.

Danielle I love your name!!! I always wanted my name to be that.

Tracy I get mail for Mr. Don and I dated a Tracey ions ago I thought his name was weird for a guy back then.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My name is Lies, pronounced lease, and NO it's not short for anything. It's a Dutch/German name, basically Liz. More commonly Liesbeth, Liesl, or Annalies. Liesje (pronounced leesheh) is the diminutive form, like saying Liesey (Kate - Katie, Bob - Bobby, etc). I think my mom said she was picking between Lies, Claire, and Camille. I don't think it has any special significance other than being dutch. I *think* my great-grandmas on my mom's side were Lena and Renetta (sp?) so maybe that's where the L name comes from. My middle name is Alaine (which I HATE and is a BOYS name in French) and my sister's first name is Laina, so I guess my mom used Lena without spelling it that way. My brother's name is Andrew but we call him Drew and my mom wishes people hadn't talked her out of naming him Schuylar. I think she told me she was also hoping my sister would be a boy and was going to call him Lucas Schuylar (to match my brother Andrew Tyler).

I like my name because it because it's short, it's relatively unique here, and sometimes gender neutral (works in my favor professionally b/c I work in a field dominated by men). I like it when people say it with a hard "s" like leeez. I don't like my name because people ask me the most idiotic questions, like "is that your REAL name?" (uh, no I just made it up to be an @$$). At restaurants I give the name "Liz". If people call me Leis (lies) or Lisa I honestly don't even hear it and won't answer. It's as different to me as Bob and Ben.

My favorite names for hypothetical children are...

Boys:
Thijs (tice)
Schuyler (skylar)
Aubrey

Girls:
Willa
Jael (jay-el)
Petra (pay-tra)
Camille


Paivi, I think that name is soooo cool, I probably don't say it right though.


----------



## kanabp (Oct 1, 2008)

love it! The story goes that on the day I was born my grandma told my mom congratulations you have just named your first daughter after your first dog! A white GSD named Penny. Mom had forgotten the dog's name. Destiny? Maybe!


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I have an older sister. You know all the old wives tales about you having a boy if this, or if you carry this way its a girl. Well, my mom carried my sister and I so different she was sure she was having a boy (no ultrasounds however, like someone else on here). I was to be Gregory Dwayne. When I came along, they had no girls names picked out. I was "the kid" for three days. They considered Paige or Roslyn but my name won out. Funny thing is everyone I have ever told this to says I look like a Paige. 

I voted my name as ok. Its not so much my first name that is the problem, aside from the fact it is constantly misspelled (there are about 3 variations). My last name is one of those names that usually receives giggles or strange looks when I say it. So everytime I give my name, I have to spell both. The first to have it spelled right and the last because everyone isn't sure I said what i just said. The worst part is I work in a position of authority and deal with alot of drunk people. I always dread when someone asks my name, especially the drunk ones. Its hard enough to get respect when I am a blonde female who looks like I am 12, let alone with a name with sexual connotations.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

My name is Tiffany. It's okay for me.


----------



## GunnersMoms (Sep 14, 2004)

My name is Carrie; I was named after my great-grandmother.
It's OK, but sooo many spelling variations.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

My birthname was Diane. That's it, just Diane...no middle name. All my brothers had middle names. I was the oldest and didn't have one. I felt deprived. Since I was named for my great-grandmother, I decided to take her middle name as my confirmation name. Sorta spooked out the priest who was used to saints' names but not one from the old testament. But I got what I wanted ... Diane Rachel...my gr.granny's full name. I was happy. *smiles*

My oldest daughter's father was Swedish and wanted to name her Kirstin Ambjörg (pronounced Omp-yurk).I didn't think a kid would survive school with that name so we ended up naming her Kendra Lianne. My younger daughter was named Kathryn Elizabeth after Catherine the Great of Russia and Elizabeth I of England (I wanted an assertive woman....be careful what you wish). Her daddy reminded me that Catherine was supposedly a pervert and Elizabeth was ostensibly a virgin...were we going to end up with a perverted virgin? *snickers* When she was about 3, her uncle started trying to call her Katie Beth. With hands on her hips, she very assertively stated, "My name Kafrin, not Katie Bef." She was called Kathryn all her life until she got to college, where it was shortened to Kat.

If I had ever had a son, he would have been named Ian Malcolm (the middle name in honor of my father).


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

My first name is Madonna, and I've always loved the name.

Like KathyW, I have two middle names (the first name of each of my grandmothers), so my full name is Madonna Mary Claire...plus my last name, of course. 

My mom explained to me, when I was a little girl, that "Madonna" is another name for Jesus's mother, and that there were many paintings and sculptures of "the Madonna and Child," so I grew up knowing what my name means--but without any heavy connotations of having to live up to any extraordinary standard of perfection. My parents were really smart folks!









There is, of course, more behind such a choice than love of art. I was my parents' only child, my mom's first pregnancy. They were both 41 years old and had been married for 17 years when I was born--I was very much a "surprise" baby!







And a very welcomed surprise!

My folks were certainly wise enough to know the risks involved in a woman giving birth at any age, really, but especially for the first time at the age of 41! They were <u>very</u> grateful for have been blessed with a healthy, normal, full-term baby. I had a wonderful childhood, and I'll always be grateful to them for it. 

They were really <u>good</u> people. And among their many good qualities was a love of dogs--which I'm happy to say I inherited!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

My vote - I hate my name. After giving my older sister the nice normal 1950's name of Linda, they decided my name would be Nina. I vaguely remember being told that it is the feminine derivitive of Nino. Although my grandfather's name was Antonio, the family called him Nino. Adding insult to injury, my middle name was to be Josephena after my grandmother's nickname - her real name was Cologera. So I would have been Nina Josephina except that some kindly person talked my parents out of that and instead I was named Nina Jo. 

Coupled with my difficult to pronounce Italian last name, I started every new school year by listening to teachers struggle to figure the pronunciation of my name. It could have been funny, but was instead tiring. I was over 30 before I ever met another Nina.

Needless to say, after my divorce I kept my ex's easy to pronouce last name. I made sure my daughter had a nice mainstream easy name.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

My name is Maryn. (Muh-RIN) and I hate it.

No one can ever pronounce it right and I get tired of trying to correct them lol

My mother mixed 'Marie' and 'Lynn', hers and her mother's middle names, and created her own 'original'.

In retalliation, my 3 boys have very long and ethnic Italian names that they won't be able to spell until they are in college







LOL


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

My name, Oksana, supposedly originates from Greek word "ksenna" meaning "hospitability" or the word "ksenos" meaning "foreign." Well, I happen to be both


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

My name is Kristyn, Its my screen name backwards minus the T, I would of picked a better name for this site if I knew How useful and how knowledgeable all the people were when i joined, O well. I like my Name because its spelled with a Y and its kinda different. I have yet to meet another Kristen with the same spelling as mine. The only thing is i get called Kristy Christian, or Krystal sometimes and no one can ever spell it right, But I like it.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

My name is Dawn as well and I wish it was different, that's why when people mistakenly call me Donna I don't care. I always wanted my eldest sister's name. Hers is Samera, and we call her Sam of course.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I like my name, it is Patricia Annegreta Elizabeth + (maiden name) hyphen (married name) It's kinda a bytch to sign..... My first name is actually the name of my mother's dead twin - creepy, but I'm the kind of person who goes to a store and buys one of those footlet feet manequins on their closing and gives it to my sister for her birthday along with the complete collection of Poe.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

My name is Laurel which I love. 

Of course I get called everything BUT - mainly Lauren or Laura.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Well my name is Lauralie (pronounced Lauralee) and people spell it wrong that way, but that is ok. Only thing that bugs me is my husband's family has shortened it and just call me Laura and I hate that, as it is not my name but they have been doing it since 1983 and too late to change them


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I hate my name - Jessica - because everyone has it. I go by Jess or Jessi 99% of the time to help with the confusion. 

My sister got the beautiful name - Jocelynn (pronouced Joce - Lynn).

I'll be sure to name my kids something unique and beautiful.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

My name is Rosa which I like, but my Hebrew name is Shoshona which I love (named my little girl doggie after me







) Thankfully I was able to choose my own Hebrew name.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

Love my name, Michael. Hey named after an Angel, famous people, one of the most popular boys names, hey who can complain


----------



## Sacha102 (Jun 7, 2007)

I love my name Tamara, there is 6 of us in total and I am the only one my dad named...it makes me feel special









In a few weeks I will be giving birth to my son, who we are naming Alexander, I really hope he is going to like his name!!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

My name is Diana. I got my name b/c my mom wanted as close to a Jr. as she could get to her name which is Deanna. Imagine the confusion we've gotten ever since... Of course, rarely do I ever get called Diana. I get Di, Diane, hey you....or another name I can't mention that my dear loving brother has called me for most of my life. LOL

I love my dad and brother's name. Sterling. What a cool name! What is funny is we called my brother Rich, short for Richard, his middle name his entire life. He absolutely hated Sterling while growing up. Anyhow, when he got out of college and into the working world he went by Sterling b/c that was what he had on his PE license. Anyhow, the first time I called his office and asked for Rich, the receptionist said they didn't have a Rich there. So I slyly asked for Sterling. Boy did I give him a razzing when he answered the phone.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My name is Lisa and I have always liked it. Well, except when I took foreign languages in school. I never got a fun new name because Lisa is Lisa in too many languages.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't like my name: Jane. My parents named us all J's and my dad remarried, added a 5th girl to the pack and went on to the K's! I married a man with the last name Jean, so my name is all the same letters, just rearranged-ughh. I still keep my maiden name hyphenated on documents, but many times am called jean instead of jane. Nickname is double J


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

My name is legally spelled Verline, however in middle school i started taking the e off and added an a.To make it Verlina,was named after my grandmother whom was Verlie. was not to happy with it until my grandma passed,i am the only grandchild out of 59 and 70 great grandchildren named after her. People say and spell it so MANY ways,lol.I always get are you from the south?My grandmother was from Pikeville,ky. I vote my name is ok.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

This is fun reading everyone's story. My name is Michelle Lee, I have persuaded everyone to call me just Michelle. I am not Asian, I am half native American and half German, my mother is German and loved the actress Michelle Lee, my Father is Native American and wanted to name me a heritage name that pertained to our tribe, my mother won that fight. When I am called by Michelle I think it is just fine, I don't mind the name Michelle, but when called Michelle Lee I cringe a bit, do not care for the full name.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I am Nora Marie named for my maternal grandmother and my mother's only sister. We have an interesting history with the name Nora. My greatgrandmother was Sarah Nora, grandmother was Nora Mae, mother is Lorraine Nora and me.

Growing up I detested my name as there was never anyone with the same name. The only other Nora I ever met was gray haired. As an adult, I have come to love my name because it is unique. Not to mention if I had been a boy I would have been Roger Michael







.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

When I was young no one would pronounce Cara right. They still don't sometimes and I don't like to correct people. Usually I get Car-ah or even Karen, but it's really Care-ah. Other than that I like my name. It's different and if it hadn't been that it would have been Aubrey. I was adopted (at 2 days old) so my parents never picked out a boys name. 

Cara means dear or beloved in Italian. My adoptive family is Italian and they gave me my name with a very Italian last name. I know my biological mother was 100% Greek, but I don't have a clue what heritage my father had. Plenty have tried, but no one can figure it out by looking at me







Most think I look like a northern Italian because of my olive skin and light blue eyes. 

Anyway, back to names








It might sound corny but I think if I ever have a girl I would like to name her Mia as a complement to my name. 'Cara Mia' which means "my dear" in Italian. I wouldn't give her my name too, just Mia. Hope she doesn't hate it!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

My name is Diana. With an A. SOOOO many people call me Diane or spell it Diane. It's Dian*A*.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

My name is Leslie. It is OK, but so many people remember it as Lindsey, Lisa, etc....


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I really don't like my real name, so I go by my nickname that I've used for a long time. Missy.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Patricia is my name, folks call me Patti. As a tot, I was called Trissi. My relatives still call me Trissi. My Mom named me after herself-- and she was named after her Dad, Patrick aka Paddy. My middle name is Allison-- but Mom wanted to name me Patricia Katherine, and call me "PattiKate" (Pattycake).









Patty Cake has been my nickname since forever with a few pals and my sister. In highschool, I would walk down the hall to hear:

"Yo, CAKE!"


----------



## Lilo (Sep 4, 2005)

My name is Nancy, i like it.
i was name after Nancy Greene, she was Canada's top ski racer through the 1960's


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

My name is Christina... not Christine... but Christina. It is very annoying to me when others call me Christine and not Christina, even though I am not too thrilled with the name.. lol 

In school everyone called me Chris... when I entered the world of finance I thought I should use my full name so I started to use Christina. When I met Dave he decided to call me Tina, his special name. Well it began to confuse everyone. He would introduce me as Christina and then call me Tina. Man what a challenge it was for me.. I had no idea half the time if someone was referring to me or another.. lol... I think everyone has finally decided that Tina it shall be... !


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

My name is Jennifer... wait, it sounds like I'm at an A.A. meeting (lol). I don't mind my name, I just hate that it is so common. I'm glad people at least know how to pronounce it and most people know how to spell it, but what really bothers me is that I introduce myself as Jennifer and then people automatically call me Jen. They don't ask if they can, they just shorten it. Sometimes I feel mean-spirited and correct them.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I voted that I love my name. I didn't when I was a young girl. I so wanted to have a cool, calm and collected name, like Jane.
But when I got a little older and realized that there were not that many girls walking around named Sheilah Catalina, I really started to appreciate my name and now I love it. There is a local horsewoman named Shelagh (pronounced the same as my name). I love her spelling.
I like my last name a whole lot, too. So much so that I have kept it even after getting married.
I have really enjoyed reading everyone's names in this thread. Many I already knew, but some I didn't. How nice to put a name to the username.
Sheilah


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

My name is Denise. I have always hated it, and would have preferred a name that flowed off the tongue...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: IlovealldogsMy name is Jennifer... wait, it sounds like I'm at an A.A. meeting (lol). I don't mind my name, I just hate that it is so common. I'm glad people at least know how to pronounce it and most people know how to spell it, but what really bothers me is that I introduce myself as Jennifer and then people automatically call me Jen. They don't ask if they can, they just shorten it. Sometimes I feel mean-spirited and correct them.


I"m Jennifer too but I'm the opposite, I tell people to call me Jenn please. At 39, Jennifer still sounds like my mother yelling for me to wash the dishes or practice my piano lesson.

What I don't like is when people know me as Jenn and call me Jenny. I suppose it's a friendly thing and don't correct anyone becuase they don't mean any harm by it.


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

My name is C hrystin, had to put the space so I can't be googled =)(pronounced like Kristin). Not Christine, or Christina, there's no a or e at the end of my name! 

I love my name. 

Even though Kristin is a relatively common name, mine is different and has special meaning to me and my family. My dad is really into flowers, so he named me after the flower Chrysanthemum because it was his favorite flower.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I love this thread! One of my pet peeves about online forums is that many people don't sign their names, so this is a treat to me to have so many people talking about their REAL names!

There were five kids in my family and each of us has a seven letter first name. I'm not sure why .. *L* .. just a quirk of Mom's imagination. I'm Melanie (Greek for "dark haired"), my older sister is Vanessa (butterfly) and my youngest sister is Bettina (have no idea what that means). I always thought Bettina's name was so pretty though, especially as she has the middle name of Rose. 

My father chose our middle names and mine is Gail - a name I never liked and never admitted to as a child. He always thought it was such a pretty name, though. 

Melanie was not a common name back in the 60's and 70's, when I was going to school. My best friend in high school was the only other Melanie I knew back then. We'd be walking down the hallway and someone would yell "MEL!" and we'd both turn and say "yes?" *LOL* Only people who knew us well called us Mel - to everyone else, it was Melanie.

My older sister was good at picking on me with names like Melonhead and Smelly Melly. She always was a brat.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: chachiI hate my name and also why my mother named me Betsy. It is not short for Elizabeth and I was named after a car. Who names their kid after a car and who really names their cars?!?! She told me the car was reliable and when I was born she said she knew I would be reliable and good person. Well at least she got that part right. My brother and sister at least have normal names, David & Lisa.


Please tell me the car wasn't a Volvo! My mother had a Volvo while I was growing up named Betsy!
My name is Jessica. I don't love it or hate it. But my step daughter's name is Jessica as well. So my name became Big Jess when they were around. My step daughter is now taller than me so we have dropped the name to BJ.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HatterasserMy birthname was Diane. That's it, just Diane...no middle name. All my brothers had middle names. I was the oldest and didn't have one. I felt deprived.


Me too! I felt deprived! My folks both have enormously long names and they felt they would do their children a favor and only give them a first name. Uugh. Three kids...no middle names.

I do like my name though! So at least I have that, lol. It is Regina. 
I named my daughter Catalina, which is Spanish for Catherine, and also the name of a beautiful Island off the shore of Southern California. When people ask if I named my daughter after the Island, I say , "No, actually I named her after the salad dressing!" Just Kidding, my little joke








She goes by "Cat".


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Mine's Alison and I don't hate it but I don't identify with that name ... I mean, I picture what an Alison looks like from the other Alisons I know, and it ain't me. It was my mother's choice from someone she met on a train while she was pregnant (??!!) and it wasn't very common at the time. 

My father apparently wanted to call me Leonie but that's not me at all either - I don't know where he got that name from either. 

I'm usually called Al or mostly Allie by my friends although I find it weird when people I don't know call me Allie.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

It is fun to read everyone's stories about their names.

My name is Stephanie (middle name Marie). I think it is ok.







Most people call me Steph. One thing I have noticied is that most people older than me, for example my parent's friends or even people that I do dog training with automatically call me Stephi. Not sure why







I always introduce myself as Stephanie usually, so they are definately making that nickname up themselves! And of course there was the step-on-me in grade school









My mom wanted to name me Maggie or Allison, but my parents still did not have a name for me the day I was born. So they asked my older brother who was 4 at the time what he thought my name should be. He said Stephanie....there was as girl in his preschool with that name he had a crush on







And to this day he always holds that against me..bragging rights that he "named" me.

Now days I am called by my maiden last name alot as my sister in law also has the name Stephanie and we have the same last name now, so I get called by my old last name







Which is fine! I guess I really don't care that much what I am called! We are a big nickname family so my mom and dad never call me by my real name...but I am not posting what they do call me..embarrassing


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

My name's Grace, but most people call me Rei, which my friend came up with after I decided I hated my name xD Apparently my mom wanted to name me after Grace Kelly >.>


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

My name is Aeriana. When I was growing up, I hated it with a passion, I wanted it to be Elizabeth. I mostly hated it becase other kids in school would make fun of me and call me airhead or ariel (before the little mermaid came out). Now, people still think of ariel, but I am now use to it. I think I like the unique-ness of it. However, I am still very picky when someone goes to spell it (most people like to add an "n" and forget the "e").


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

my name is Kristin and its OK. I guess. Honestly it was too popular growing up. In Middle school and high school had atleast two to three other Kristen's, Kristans or Kirstens in my classes. That was so confusing. The only difference for me is that i was the only Kristin spelled with an in instead of en. I was supposed to be a Noelle but since I was born also in december they decided this was too christmasy. 

My brother's name is Michael and if he would have been a girl it would have been Sarah. Needless to say I think my mom likes common names.


----------

